# 2001 VW GOLF 2.0L AVH Coolant Temperature Sensor Picture and replacement. Error Code P0118



## sxristi (May 17, 2011)

My engine light came on and I used a cheap OBD II tester (from ebay $24 with some free OBDII software it came with) to detect the problems. 

The code that the check engine light showed for that was:
P0118 Coolant Temperature sensor running too high. 










According to VW GOlf official factory repair manual (some pdf download) it says that it is the coolant temperature sensor faulty. So it matches up with what the dealer told me (they asked me for $100 to replace that).


I decided to do it myself so I read few posts on how to change the coolant temperature sensor on various vw engines. Some posts indicate that some coolant will leak out when you remove that G62 sensor. However on my model 2001 Golf 2.0L AVH the sensor is so easy to find and it lies on a vertical position. 










When I took the safety clips out and pulled out the sensor no coolant leaked  . 
I just placed my new sensor back on replaced my original clip and electrical connector back on to it. It took me around 10-15 minutes inlcuding picture taking. No coolant wasted no additional parts. It took me several hours to edit photos edit and upload this write up 

So here we go:

*Step1* l_ocate the sensor._ The green piece with the cap on the picture below:










*Step 2* _remove the electrical connector from the sensor I used a screwdriver to click the back of it and pulled up._










*Step 3* _Use a screwdriver to take the clip out. Be careful not to brake it. If you are not careful and brake the clip you may get stuck. So maybe you should purchase an extra one before you try this DIY. As someone mentioned on another post they only cost 75 cents at the dealer. I did not buy a clip since I was very careful taking it out._










Note the clip is ready to come off now i just kept it there in position for you to see how it goes back in.










*Step 4 *_ Remove the clip and pull out the old sensor back and forth motion. 
On this model no fluid leaked out. Lucky me this it gave me time to install the new sensor with out stressing out ._










The old sensor with the old o-ring:










*Step 5* _Insert the new sensor with the new o-ring. _










Note how it is in a vertical position so there were no leaks on my model.










*Step 6 *_Gently reinsert the clip nice and firm, that will lock the sensor in place. Now snap back on the electrical connector. 

You are done._

It was all an ebay purchase (the green coolant temperature sensor with the 4 pins inside). I purchased the item from a US vendor with the O-ring included 2 days later it arrived. 

My total cost on for the green sensor (o-ring included) was $23.70. However after I made the purchase I found it on another site for just $19.60 including shipping (May 2011 prices). 

Conclusion: It was an easy job on my model. I think that my car did run smooth on the test drive after the change. I do not how it helped. Perhaps the computer readings are correct now so it result on a better drive. 

Hope this helps some of you.


----------

